# Bolt does not work with series 3 Tivos?



## CaptainTiVO (Nov 3, 2001)

I currently have a series 3 HD XL which is failing so I got a Bolt and a Mini to replace it. On the Bolt, the HD XL shows up under "Devices" but when I try to access it to watch a show or transfer one to the Bolt, I get an error screen:
"The Tivo HDXL #1 Tivo box's My Shows could not be displayed because of a network problem. Press Left to return to the My Shows List."

While this is not a dealbreaker, I did hope to watch the shows on the old box on my new network. I have checked and there is no "network problem". Both boxes are on my LAN, both can access the internet and both can be accessed via pytivo. So I assume that the error message is simply wrong. The question is: what's the problem. Shouldn't I be able to access series 3 boxes on the Bolt?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

CaptainTiVO said:


> I currently have a series 3 HD XL which is failing so I got a Bolt and a Mini to replace it. On the Bolt, the HD XL shows up under "Devices" but when I try to access it to watch a show or transfer one to the Bolt, I get an error screen:
> "The Tivo HDXL #1 Tivo box's My Shows could not be displayed because of a network problem. Press Left to return to the My Shows List."
> 
> While this is not a dealbreaker, I did hope to watch the shows on the old box on my new network. I have checked and there is no "network problem". Both boxes are on my LAN, both can access the internet and both can be accessed via pytivo. So I assume that the error message is simply wrong. The question is: what's the problem. Shouldn't I be able to access series 3 boxes on the Bolt?


Assuming your cable provider hasn't flagged the shows as do not copy you should be able to transfer shows from a Series 3/TiVo HD, when I tested it back awhile ago I had no issue doing so (my Series 3 & TiVo HD are unplugged right now).


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

In Tivo.com, login to your account and under DVR Preferences, make sure all the checkboxes are checked, Transfers, Sharing...

Next, have ALL your Tivo boxes make a connection to Tivo (Under Settings, Network.)... This includes the older boxes, or they may not be recognized.


----------



## CaptainTiVO (Nov 3, 2001)

ThAbtO said:


> In Tivo.com, login to your account and under DVR Preferences, make sure all the checkboxes are checked, Transfers, Sharing...
> 
> Next, have ALL your Tivo boxes make a connection to Tivo (Under Settings, Network.)... This includes the older boxes, or they may not be recognized.


That did the trick. However, it was for nothing. I am on Time Warner and they flag EVERYTHING as copy-once except the local broadcast channels (and then only because the FCC forces them). Yet another reason to abandon cable. Of course, that means abandoning Tivo, as well.

I really think Tivo is in trouble. Their only market is cable-dominated and their streaming implementation is really sub-par. I have been buying Tivo since 1998, and I love the interface but there are many better solutions for streaming (Roku and Fire Tv, to name two).

Sigh.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

CaptainTiVO said:


> That did the trick. However, it was for nothing. I am on Time Warner and they flag EVERYTHING as copy-once except the local broadcast channels (and then only because the FCC forces them). Yet another reason to abandon cable. Of course, that means abandoning Tivo, as well.
> 
> I really think Tivo is in trouble. Their only market is cable-dominated and their streaming implementation is really sub-par. I have been buying Tivo since 1998, and I love the interface but there are many better solutions for streaming (Roku and Fire Tv, to name two).
> 
> Sigh.


S3 and Bolt does do OTA, not just cable. So you may not be SOL. (Unless you record everything off cable channels that oTA does not support.)


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

CaptainTiVO said:


> Their only market is cable-dominated....


Nope. Their market includes Retail, Cablecos, and OTA.


----------

